# Schreibmaschinen Tipp-effect in AE 7



## Skunky81 (9. Juli 2007)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen zusammen

Ist warscheinlich schon zig tausend mal beantwortet worden,
dennoch würde mich gerne interessieren, wie ich in After effects 7 einen Schreibmaschinen-effect einbauen kann (Also das die Buchstaben nacheinander zu einem Schreibmaschinen Sound auftauchen).
Habe bis jetzt jedes mal nen neuen Layer eingebaut, aber es muss doch anders bzw. einfacher gehen, oder?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und einen schönen Tag noch; Skunky


----------



## NYCity (9. Juli 2007)

Hallihallo

Unter "Effekte und Vorgabe" findest du eine Animationsvorgabe die sich Schreibmaschine nennt. Wende diese Animation auf eine Text an und schon hast du den Effekt.
Die Schreibmaschinengeräusche musst du im Internet irgendwo finden, das dürfte aber wirklich kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## RalfHeinz (12. Juli 2007)

Oder du machst das einfach mit eine Maske, die Du animierst und über das getippte Wort hinweg bewegst.


----------

